# 169cm too big?



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Where do you ride mostly and what type of riding do you like? IMO though, that board is fine for your size and weight.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> I know similar topic was recently up, but it's really made me thinking If I picked the right size. I'm 6'4 at 230lb size 13 boots. I got a good deal on backcountry and purchased 2014 Custom wide 169cm to use with FLOW bindings. Is it too big? should I exchange it to 162cm?


I'm 5'10 a buck sixty, with size nine boots.

That custom 62 would be perfect for me.

If that gives you am idea?:dunno:


I also have a 68wide, 67, 72, I think you'll be just fine.:thumbsup:



TT


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Psi-Man said:


> Where do you ride mostly and what type of riding do you like? IMO though, that board is fine for your size and weight.


I have only one season under my belt, but I was able to progress to blue runs and some easier blacks. But still will be trying new things. I prefer high speeds. Shredding and carving Is my thing. So I'd say 90% freeride. But I can wonder in a park once in a while.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

You guys rock some big boards. Like Psi said, depends on where and what type of riding, but I would think 162 or 165 would be a better fit unless your doing some serious big mountain riding. I'm 6ft 180lbs and prefer to ride around a 57/58 for park and 59/60 for all mountain. All comes down to riding style and personal preference though.


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> I have only one season under my belt, but I was able to progress to blue runs and some easier blacks. But still will be trying new things. I prefer high speeds. Shredding and carving Is my thing. So I'd say 90% freeride. But I can wonder in a park once in a while.


Bomb away then :thumbsup:


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah, if your just looking to go hard and fast a 169 would work, but you will limit your ability to progress in other areas of riding. I think the 165 would be a more versatile option, but that's nothing more than one man's opinion. 

If you're still undecided I would ask what your rode last year (size and model) and where you are riding?


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> You guys rock some big boards. Like Psi said, depends on where and what type of riding, but I would think 162 or 165 would be a better fit unless your doing some serious big mountain riding. I'm 6ft 180lbs and prefer to ride around a 57/58 for park and 59/60 for all mountain. All comes down to riding style and personal preference though.


There is no difference between 57/58 & 59/60 those are the same board:dizzy:

Seriously, if you think 1cm makes any sort of difference, you need to put the pipe down.

I don't even look at the park until spring, too much powder.
But I like something in the low 50's, tiny, light, & soft.

At 160lbs I need something 160cm & up, too lay down some deep trenches, without getting tossed all over the place.

If what you're after is some G's, 169 just barely fits at your weight.
Not meant as a burn, 230lbs needs a long edge. 169 ain't that long.

That 169 is perfect, don't trade it in for a 62, I guarantee you'll hate it.
It'll be soooo fucking squirely at the slightest sign if speed.

Sure it'll be better in the park, but, fuck the park, parks are for kids.


TT


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

Last season I spent on 2011 Burton Bullet 64 164cm. Which is great beginner board almost flat and very forgiving. I know going to a classical camber will be painful at first, but I hope it will pay off in terms of speed and better edge control. And being on the ice coast we don't have much POW here. I ride mostly on the local hills. Mountain Greek, Camelback, Hunter and Whiteface. 
and I already booked a trip to Jay and Whiteface this January. I have an option to exchange it to 165 wide (don't like the color to be honest but fk it)
But I don't know how much of the difference 4cm can do.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

cookiedog said:


> Last season I spent on 2011 Burton Bullet 64. Which is great beginner board almost flat and very forgiving. I know going to a classical camber will be painful at first, but I hope it will pay off in terms of speed and better edge control. And being on the ice coast we don't have much POW here. I ride mostly on the local hills. Mountain Greek, Camelback, Hunter and Whiteface.
> and I already booked a trip to Jay and Whiteface this January. I have an option to exchange it to 165 wide (don't like the color to be honest but fk it)
> But I don't know how much of the difference 4cm can do.


1cm, fuck all. 
Even 4cm, which is a fair size jump, not a whole hell of a lot.

It's not going to be painful at all either:thumbsup:

You might catch an edge the first day you ride it, which is probably a good thing:icon_scratch:
It'll learn ya, how fuckin' shitty that is & it'll instil that nice & fresh in your brain.

So it doesn't happen a little furter down the road, when you'll be going much faster.:thumbsdown:

I like a wide board, they allow me to dig much deeper trenches.

Don't do it, I'm tellin' ya, 230lbs calls for the 69.

Especially, if you have no plans on becoming a park rat. 

69 for the win


TT


----------



## Psi-Man (Aug 31, 2009)

Don't let the camber thing be a hang up, once you learn how to ride a board, it's not an issue anymore IMO. I Agree with TT, stick with the 169. You will pick up speed quickly and will appreciate the bigger board.


----------



## cookiedog (Mar 3, 2014)

69 it is. Thanks for your replies guys. Appreciate it.


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

Yeah for speed and edge control classic camber is the way to go, no doubt. If you plan to continue your focus on primarily freeriding then yeah 69 for the win. I only recommend the smaller size if you think you may eventually expand your riding into the freestyle world and are looking to rock just one board for the next couple years. Ideally I would go with the 69 custom and then pick up a smaller, more park specific deck later on if you choose to go that route. 

TT: Park is for kids as well as grown men who love snowboarding but spend most of their time riding a hill with limited vertical drop and fresh snow. I've got all of 750 feet of vertical to work with on my home hill so something that size is just getting warmed up by the time I'm back at the lift already. It's all a matter of perspective. And I'm definitely not claiming that 1cm makes a difference, I'm just giving a general range for what I ride. I'm also not riding the exact same board in different sizes, profile and flex play a bigger role, but yeah my park deck is going to be marginally smaller.


----------



## timmytard (Mar 19, 2009)

Brewtown said:


> Yeah for speed and edge control classic camber is the way to go, no doubt. If you plan to continue your focus on primarily freeriding then yeah 69 for the win. I only recommend the smaller size if you think you may eventually expand your riding into the freestyle world and are looking to rock just one board for the next couple years. Ideally I would go with the 69 custom and then pick up a smaller, more park specific deck later on if you choose to go that route.
> 
> TT: Park is for kids as well as grown men who love snowboarding but spend most of their time riding a hill with limited vertical drop and fresh snow. I've got all of 750 feet of vertical to work with on my home hill so something that size is just getting warmed up by the time I'm back at the lift already. It's all a matter of perspective. And I'm definitely not claiming that 1cm makes a difference, I'm just giving a general range for what I ride. I'm also not riding the exact same board in different sizes, profile and flex play a bigger role, but yeah my park deck is going to be marginally smaller.


Of course if that's all you have, well then....

I'll see ya in the park

I do go in there, I'm not saying I don't.

I also agree on the profiles & all that jazz.

But expand the range a bit. Mix it up more.

Like you said, you don't have much there?

Down size more for park, get longer for carving.

Just makes things more interesting.


TT


----------



## Brewtown (Feb 16, 2014)

timmytard said:


> Of course if that's all you have, well then....
> 
> I'll see ya in the park
> 
> ...


Haha yeah I make the best of what I have around me. And save my money for one good trip every year. 

I've experimented with different sizes and even though it's a small window that 4 cm range is just my sweet spot. I stick to pretty mellow jib features and only get on a legit mountain for about a week every year so anything shorter or longer than that is unnecessary. These threads are all about hearing different peoples opinions and then making your own and that's just what I've found to work for me (at least until my next impulse purchase haha).


----------



## poutanen (Dec 22, 2011)

cookiedog said:


> I have only one season under my belt, but I was able to progress to blue runs and some easier blacks. But still will be trying new things. I prefer high speeds. Shredding and carving Is my thing. So I'd say 90% freeride. But I can wonder in a park once in a while.


High speeds = big board, bottom line. Well actually effective edge, but with 95% of the boards out there, bigger board is the way to go.



Brewtown said:


> You guys rock some big boards. Like Psi said, depends on where and what type of riding, but I would think 162 or 165 would be a better fit unless your doing some serious big mountain riding. I'm 6ft 180lbs and prefer to ride around a 57/58 for park and 59/60 for all mountain. All comes down to riding style and personal preference though.


The guy weighs 50 pounds more than you. He's 28% heavier than you. Even a 9 cm difference is only 6% difference in length. I think the 169 will be just fine.

I'm with Timmy on this one, other than hitting the occasional kicker, I'd rather ride off-piste than the park all day. And big boards rule the groomers and off-piste at speed and in powder.

FWIW, I weight about 175-180 and ride a 160 for my everyday board. I've got a 165 and a 166 I play with on powder days, and a 156 that I've used a few times to play in the park (when I quickly went back to grab the 160).


----------



## CassMT (Mar 14, 2013)

> I have an option to exchange it to 165 wide


that's what i would do...it a toss-up though


----------



## ridinbend (Aug 2, 2012)

CassMT said:


> that's what i would do...it a toss-up though


Agreed. With one season under your belt, your still trying to learn turning and much of the basics no matter how much you've progressed. As a big guy, that board will feel really big with the camber. I would recommend something smaller just for one or two more seasons while your learning how to shred. You don't want to learn bad habits ie. ruddering, back seat riding because the board is big and technical to turn. Can you progress on that board. Yes. Is it likely a shorter board could help you progress quicker? Yes. You can learn on anything but if you have a choice, get something that will be more conducive to quicker progression. That's just my opinion.

I think it's funny how it's being said that 4cm is nothing but the general area the board contacts the snow is not that much. Your damn right 4cm will make a big difference, especially with turn initiation. TT has something like 400+ boards! and when you ride that much with that many different shapes in good snow on different boards, then yeah you can say one can progress with anything, but we 1-2 board owners only learn on a limited supply it's imperative if possible to get the right board for progressing.


----------

